# Good ENT or Endo in the Dallas Area?



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Well, I had my follow up with my semi-new endo today (I've seen him twice before) and it didn't go well. The first visits were great--he listened to my complaints, ordered new labs I hadn't had before and generally seemed to be on top of things.

Today was a different story. He said all of my new symptoms (swollen neck, trouble swallowing, hoarseness, heart palpitations, tremors, plus all of my usual hypo symptoms) couldn't possibly be my thyroid, barely felt my neck, refused to check my Free T4 levels or TSI, and pretty much said maybe everything I was feeling was emotional. Plus, he was only in the room for about 7 minutes and acted like he was rushing through things to get out of the room.

I am so deflated right now. My last endo was like this and that's why I left to find this new one, who I hoped would be better about solving my issues.

So, does anyone have any good recommendations? Know of any good ENTs or endocronologists or nauturopaths in the Dallas/Fort Worth area?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Jenny,

I'm in Shreveport and I truly do like my endocrinologist (even though I wish she was more aggressive with my Armour). Another member here, brucergoldberg, lives in your area and is/was (I'm a bit out of touch with everyone right now) seeing a doctor he really is impressed with. I'm considering going out of state to see her myself. Send Bruce a Private Message and ask him for the doctor's name and where she is located? I want to say her office is somewhere near Plano but I could be mistaken. My daughter lives in Frisco and I was thinking I could stay with her if I do decide to see Bruce's doctor.

I don't think anyone on this forum has had more complications than Bruce - his has been a long, frustrating battle and it's not over yet but he is a super-nice guy and I'm sure would gladly share his experiences in finding a good doctor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, I DClaire! I shot bruce an email.

I'm just alternating between being deflated and totally angry that my endo did such a 180 and treated me so badly yesterday. It stinks that it often has to be such a fight to convince your doctors you don't feel good and then have them dismiss your complaints like they are nothing. I wish he could have Hashi's for a week, just to see how crappy it can make you feel!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I called my endocrine surgeon who I LOVE (Dr Holt at UT Southwestern in Dallas) and asked for a referral to a new endo. She recommended Endocrine Associates. I have an appointment on Monday to see Dr Sachson there. I have never been or met him so I can update Monday if you would like. I do know they require a referral.

You can also find a list here from D Magazine...
http://directory.dmagazine.com/doctors/?category=Endocrinology&ps=45&sort=isDBest+desc


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You know what's funny, susieintexas? My horrible current endo is part of Endocrine Associates (although it's not Dr. Sachson)! If you have luck with him, maybe I could just switch over to see him and not have to worry about a referral.

And a girl I work with just had her thyroid removed and Dr. Holt did her surgery, too! Such a small world.


----------



## Hypowolf (Jun 20, 2012)

I am seeing Dr. Ali tomorrow at UTSW and will let you know about my experience.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Hypowolf! I'll be interested to hear if you like Dr. Ali. The lady I work with who recently had a TT is seeing Sumitha Hathiramani at UT Southwestern, but she doesn't have anything open until September and they review your records and then decide if they'll see you. I'm waiting for my latest labs to send everything over to her to at least see if they'll see me.


----------



## Hypowolf (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah that is pretty normal procedure at UTSW endo clinic. I really like Dr. Ali so far, she was very patient, listened to all my concerns, answered all my qs and spent almost 30mins or more just talking to me. This is very rare as far as my experience with specialists. I am seeing her again in 6 weeks. My PCP is also at UTSW and had made an urgent referral so they saw me within the same week, guess I got lucky as someone cancelled their appt. Hope it helps. Email me if u would like to discuss it further. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Just wanted to update about my appt. I am NOT a fan of Endocrinology Associates. While he took the time and answered my questions he told me it was not 'real' cancer and that it shouldn't even be called cancer if there is not lymph involvement. He also said there is no reason to suppress my TSH and he would like to lower my dose of synthroid and he would like my TSH to stabilize around 2- 2.5.  He also said there is absolutely no way my TT has caused the bleeding and it is just a coincidence that they happened at the same time.

ETA: Oh and the best part- He wanted to see me again in 6 weeks but he didn't have anything open. The lady at checkout said I would be placed on a waiting list and they would call me if anything opened up. I have never been placed on a waiting list after I have been a patient. Odd.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Oh, susie, I'm sorry it went so badly for you! I was interested to see if your doctor would be any better than the jerk I saw at Endocrine Associates, but it sounds like they are very similar. I was actually lucky enough to get an appointment in July with an endo at UT Southwestern that treats a co-worker who just had a TT due to cancer, so we'll see how that goes.

And not "real" cancer?!? What a jackass!! I wonder if he's ever had to face cancer himself, "real" or not? If so, I bet he'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me know how it goes. I am going to go back to my Rowlett endo in July but I am still open to change. My only real issue with my current Dr is she has 3 offices so I only ever see a PA. The PA did my FNA, the PA I really like but the Dr made the call not to treat the parathyroids and told me through the nurse, over the phone.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My appointment is on July 13th (I was originally on her waiting list until September, but my co-worker has an in with the scheduling desk, so she was able to get me in earlier), so I'll let you know how it goes.

The PA at Endocrine Associates, Kathy, was actually the nicest person I met there. She actually recommended I ask the doctor about RAI or a TT, but he wouldn't even discuss it with me. I really, really dislike that office. And I'm mad that you had the same experience I did!


----------

